# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  أراضي المفرق

## حبيبة نايف

مسا الخير 
طبعا أنا حطيت موضوعي بقسم السياحة بالأردن بس ماكتير بدخلوه
عشان هيك حطيت منه نسخة هون لأنه الجميع بدخل هالقسم تقريبا بغض النظر عن إنه مش هون مكانه بس خلو بليز حتى ألقى مساعدة



كيفكم عساكم بخير

بدي أعرف هل أراضي المفرق منيحة للإستثمار
أو حتى أنه الواحد حابب يتملك قطعة أرض هناك 

أنا بعد بحثي عن أسعار الأراضي بالأردن وجدت إنه أرخص الأسعار بالمفرق

بس المشكلة سمعت إنه أسعارها رخيصة بسبب بعدها الشاسع وطبيعتها الصحراوية

وإنها ماتنفع لأي شي
بس أنا رأيي غير وهو إنه أنا رح أشتريها وأركنها للمستقبل وطبعا كلنا منعرف إنه الأردن ماشاءالله بتتظور بسرعة يعني ممكن خلال فترة قصيرة إنها تصير منطقة حيوية

بس بنفس الوقت أنا خايفة فعلا لأنه رخص الأسعار فيها بشكك الواحد وأنا مابعرف بالأمور هده وخصوصا إني الي 3سنين ونص خارج الأردن وزوجي مش من الأردن وأهلي بعمان

يارب ألقى حدا يساعدني أو يعطيني أي معلومات وهل بتشجعوني عالمفرق ولا لأ؟

----------


## حبيبة نايف

ياااااناس ياااااهووووووو
مافي حدا بعرف بالمفرق 
يلا ياجماعة اللي بعرف يتفضل ومايردك إلا لسانك>>>أصدي كيبوردك :KittyDance:  :KittyDance: 
 :KittyDance:   :KittyDance:   :KittyDance:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]السلام عليكم ..

بدي احكي اللي بعرفه بحكم طبيعة شغلي ، بس قد يكون قابل للخطأ لإني مش من سكان المفرق .
طبعا انتي سألتي عن الأسعار وطلعلك انو ارخص الأسعار بالمفرق ، صحيح هالكلام ، بس طبعا في مناطق في المفرق بتوصل اسعار الأراضي فيها لدرجات خيالية ، طبعا حسب المنطقة وطبيعة الأرض ، بس انتي اذا بدك تركني الأرض للمستقبل فبدّك تاخدي باعتبارك بعض الأمور أهمها مكان القطعة وهل مكانها اله مستقبل؟!
بالنسبة للمفرق فهي بتتطور بس مش بالدرجة ذاتها كما في عمان واربد والزرقاء ، انا نصيحتي الك انك تركزي فكرتك بشراء الأرض في مناطق عمان الكبرى واربد الكبرى والزرقاء الكبرى ، اذا حصلتي قطعة ارض ضمن هاي المناطق بتكوني ضمنتي انك كسبانه 100%..

اسعار الاراضي في عمان كتير خيالية ، لكن عندك مناطق شرق عمان ومناطق النصر ماركا وابو نصير يمكن تلاقي فيها اسعار معقولة ، الاستثمار في عمان بجميع احواله مربح ..

عندك في اربد الكبرى كمان الاسعار خيالية لكن عندك بعض المناطق اللي بتشهد تطور وممكن انك تستفيدي منها ، مثلا مشروع سكة الحديد من حدود اربد الكبرى جنوب المدينة "جسر النعيمة" حتى غرب اربد رح يرفع من اسعار الاراضي بشكل رهيب في هاي المناطق. وعندك مناطق شرق اربد يمكن تلاقي اسعار منيحة كمان والها مستقبل.

الزرقاء بيئه خصبة للإستثمار فيكِ تشتري وين ما بدك فيها ، على حد علمي الاسعار مرتفعة -كما بباقي المناطق- بس بتلاقي بمعظم المناطق قطع اراضي مخصصة للإستثمار بأسعار معقولة.


يمكن اللي حبيت الفت نظرك اله هون انو الاستثمار بـ التلات مدن هاي افضل لكن اذا انتي بدك المفرق بالتحديد فمتل ما حكيتلك بتلاقي اسعار منيحة بس ما تتوقعي ارتفاع بفارق كبير في سعر الارض في المستقبل..


بتمنى اكون افدّتك ..[/align]*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

تسلم أخي الله بعلم كم استفدت منك
بس بدي احكيلك شغلة إنه لما حكيت عن الإستثمار ماكنت قاصدة هيك بس التعبير خاني متل ما بؤولو
وطبعا أنا كان أصدي إنه أركنها لبعدين حتى أبني عليها حتى لو ماسكنتها
أنا بصراحة في الي قريب هناك بس أبدا مافي علاقة بينا بس بتذكر زمان رحنا زرناهم كانت منطقتهم صحيح فاضية بس بصراحة عامل بيت ماشاءالله فيلا وحوليه حديقة كبيرة كتير
مابعرف ليش حبيت الفكرة مع إني هلأ مافي فكرة للرجعة للأردن وخصوصا إنه جوزي كندي
بس سبحان الله مابعرف الواحد شو بصير معه 
وهلأ شو رأيك بفكرة البيت الكبير لأنه هيك كانت النية
وآسفة كتير عالغلبة أخي  :Sorry56fdg:   :Sorry56fdg:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]اختي الكريمة ما فيها اشي اسألي وخدي راحتك ..

بالنسبة للعمران والسكن فأنا معك بإنك تاخدي قطعة ارض في المفرق لإنو الأسعار فيها مناسبة ، ولعلمك العمار في مناطق المفرق عمان الرزقا افضل من مناطق اربد جرش عجلون كونها مناطق زراعية (هاد من ناحية تكلفة العمار) ..

بالنسبة للبيت الكبير فأنا بفضّل البيت الكبير ، من ناحية هندسية التكلفة العامّة للعمار بكون معظمها رايح للأساس والتقطيع ، مشان هيك يمكن تعمري بناية 3 طوابق او اكثر (شقق سكنية) بنفس تكلفة فيلا !! فإذا بدك تعمري بيت وما دامك معمرة ومعمرة بحبحيه ولا توفري اشي ، لا سمح الله لو فكرتي انو بيتك صغير بالمستقبل فرح تكون فكرة انك تعمري بيت تاني اكبر شبه مستحيلة (بالنسبة للي رح تدفعيه تكاليف عمار جديد) .. 

الخلاصة : بيت كبير .. او بيت صغير .. الفارق مش كتير كبير ، واذا جبتي معلمين شاطرين او كان المهندس شاطر رح يوفرلك اشي كويس بسعر معقول ..[/align]*

----------

